# Ouch! Top Ten things never to say to a disabled person... and people with Fibro/CFS



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Ouch! Top Ten Ten things never to say to a disabled person: 1. It's OK, I know how to deal with you, I've worked with the disabled.2. Is your partner disabled too?3. So, what's up with you?4. If I became disabled I think I'd kill myself.5. I saw this great thing on Tomorrow's World [sci/tech program on TV] that could help you ...6. There's a disabled woman lives down my street, I see her going past sometimes.7. Wait there ...8. It must be nice to get out and about.9. I think you're really brave.10. I really admire you.







http://www.bbc.co.uk/ouch/


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

How about your top ten things never to say to a person with Fibro and/or CFS?"*Oh, you have CFS do you? I'm always tired too *""*Have you tried <name of latest expensive supplement marketed for every ailment under the sun, but especially for CFS>? I read about it in a magazine, and this woman was cured of CFS after taking it. Why don't you just try it? Don't you want to get better?*""


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

LOL,how bout"i know what you mean".my friend has EVERYthing that i have,lol.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

l. She's sick alright, she's sick in the head.2. You live with pain, I live with pain too in my lower back.3. Do you know that pain indicates some unresolved issues in your life.With friends and family like this who needs enemies.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

How about this one:Why don't you do something to take your mind off of it---maybe it'll go away or you'll forget about it!! (that one came straight from hubbie's mouth for years and years -- still does).


----------



## Rocki (Aug 27, 2001)

Oh yea, i can relate:You're young. How come you have Medicare? You're too young to be retired--said by PTs and other health care workers.How come you don't work? There must be SOMETHING you can do. Must be nice not to have to work. Wish I could do that. Gayle


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

*But you look so well! *But actually, I can't work out if I find that offensive (I may look well but when did looks have anything to do with it). Or whether I find that unremarkable (well, at least I look ok).


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

yeah gayle,i get that one too:must be nice,wish i didnt have to work.i just started tellin them i would trade my disease(AND my SSI pay)for there job,an instant NO! is always the reply.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This is great! How about this one:Yes, I live with chronic pain too, but I've just learned how to deal with it.I also have NMH (neurally mediated hypotension) and here's one I was asked about that - after explaining to the girl I have repeated fainting spells, and having her witness one, she asks me later on the same day:Are you better yet?Blah!


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

The reality of the intensity of the pain and fatigue that we live with would totally blow away the average person. Keep in mind that they may be suffering from something that we aren't.... a brain fart, perhaps?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Peacefulhart,Right on!!! LMAO


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I totally agree..looks have nothing to do with it...People think if you look good that you are healthy and feeling good and that can be so far from the truth....-wendi-


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Mrs Mason- the quote "are you better yet?" is the one I hear!!!!!!!!Arg! So many people cannot tell the difference between acute and chronic illness....


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

that thing about the looks is so true.and i know,because...I LOOK GOOOOD


----------

